# How to find a puppy!



## MaggieRoseLee

https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

http://esspuppyhelp.com/Breeder%20Characteristics.htm <--great info I wish I knew when I got my first dog..

https://www.germanshepherds.com/for...67994-should-i-get-two-puppies-dogs-once.html

Tons of info just by clicking the links above!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Another good site recommended as a reference.

Choosing a Good Breeder - German Shepherd Rescue of Central Colorado

:wub:


----------



## Castlemaid

The links to the Ruffly Speaking Blog are broken, but I found alternate links. 

Not sure which blog was linked above, but here are a few good ones:

10 Questions you must ask your breeder – AFTER you know she’s responsibleRuffly Speaking | Ruffly Speaking


The myth (and often outright deception) of “champion lines”Ruffly Speaking | Ruffly Speaking

(this also applies to performance and working titles: Breeder not working and titling the dogs they breed, but rest on the laurels of the accomplishement of past generations in the pedigree - Beware of "Schutzhund III lines!" but the first titled dog in the pedigree is three generations back - means nothing. )


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Links updated


----------

